# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Borstvoeding moet meer gestimuleerd worden

## Leontien

> Volgens Unicef is er overtuigend bewijs dat borstvoeding ziekten als diarree en longontsteking kan voorkomen. Jaarlijks overlijden miljoenen kinderen aan deze ziekten.
> 
> Als meer landen het geven van borstvoeding zouden stimuleren zou dat het leven van ruim een miljoen kinderen kunnen redden. Het percentage vrouwen dat borstvoeding geeft is de afgelopen jaren wereldwijd maar weinig gestegen:


Nu.nl

Vind jij dit een goede reden dat borstvoeding meer gestimuleerd moet worden?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Zover ik begreep zitten er in moedermelk bepaalde stoffen die goed zijn voor de ontwikkeling van de baby, dus dan zou je denken dat er meer vrouwen borstvoeding geven.
Als ik het artikel zo lees lijkt het me wel belangirjk dat er meer voorlichting wordt gegeven over al dan niet borstvoeding geven, maar ik denk niet dat een agressieve campagne echt gaat helpen. Is toch aan een moeder zelf om dat te beslissen.

----------

